# hilarious Kmart commercial



## lightfoot (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## fwismoker (Apr 20, 2013)

My stomach hurts!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I just shipped my drawers!


----------



## Dutch (Apr 24, 2013)

Ma Dutch works for Kmart and everytime this commercial comes on she gives me that "Keep your dang mouth shut look". The first time this commercial aired in our area I teased her to no-end about it. I had to quit teasing her when she threatend to ship me!


----------



## shoneyboy (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## rdknb (Apr 24, 2013)

LOL now that is one funny commercial.


----------



## rippinntearin (Apr 24, 2013)

That's awesome!  How can they get away with that!?!?


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 24, 2013)

Kat


----------



## humdinger (May 3, 2013)

LOL - I opened this at work not knowing what was coming. Had to lunge for the volume control...HAHAHA


----------



## aeroforce100 (May 3, 2013)

OH SHIP!  I just sprained my funny bone falling out of my chair!


----------

